# I couldn't resist another De Rosa



## Aaron O

The last thing I needed was another bike, but I just couldn't resist a Titanio. I'm generally not a fan of painted ti, but I also absolutely love the color of this. A prior owner claims it was brazed by Ugo rather than Christiano and is a signature model. I am not able to make out the serial number...I think it's obscured by the paint on the BB shell. I know a few here bought Titanios from Matzumaster and I believe this originated with him as well. 

I'm sorry the photos aren't better - the lighting was terrible. For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## pdh777

Always liked that bike as well - be interested in a ride report.


----------



## merckxman

Doriano is the only one that does the Ti bikes.


----------



## Aaron O

I didn't speak to them, but the seller claims otherwise. I'll try contacting them soon and will report.

Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - FS: Derosa Titanio 56cm


----------



## Dajianshan

That is a bike I have always liked.


----------



## Aaron O

Looks like I have the serial number...I had to scratch at the paint on the BB shell to get it. EB 0339. The threes overlap and I suspect it might be 039. Does anyone else who bought one of the Matzumasters know if he painted them? Has anyone contacted De Rosa over a serial number? Do you have an email I can use? I found the US distributor's page (trialtir), but am not sure if they'd be the appropriate contact.


----------



## smokva

Why don't you contact De Rosa factory directly ::: De Rosa :::


----------



## Aaron O

I wasn't sure if that was the right contact. Email sent...I'll let everyone know what they say.


----------



## Aaron O

Well it took a bit to get a response, but I got one from Cristiano...

1. The frame was not yellow originally. Matuzmaster must have painted it. 
2. The frame was built in 1994...not 2000 as suggested by seller. He probably BOUGHT it in 00'.
3. It WAS built by Ugo De Rosa!


----------



## zmudshark

You done real good on that bike. I know someone who regretted not buying it first time around.
A true slice of history. Now we need a ride report.


----------



## gomango

zmudshark said:


> You done real good on that bike. I know someone who regretted not buying it first time around.
> A true slice of history. Now we need a ride report.


Aaron,

Build her with your "handiest" Campy gruppo and start tearing her up and down those streets of Center City!

Have fun.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Aaron O said:


> Well it took a bit to get a response, but I got one from Cristiano...
> 
> 1. The frame was not yellow originally. Matuzmaster must have painted it.
> 2. The frame was built in 1994...not 2000 as suggested by seller. He probably BOUGHT it in 00'.
> 3. It WAS built by Ugo De Rosa!


Looks like you SCORED!!!!! How many Ugo-welded ti frames are out there? I would dare say not many! 

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Aaron O

Most people say there are none...I have an email from Cristiano saying otherwise. As far as I know, mine is the only one. Gomango...I'm building it up with a 9sp record gruppo (the alloy levers), silver record hubs laced to Mavic reflex rims (GORGEOUS wheels), a Cinelli Grammo, Cinelli alloy giro'd italia bars and a black regal. I'm sort of debating getting some black leather tape with yellow thread from handlebra.


----------



## smokva

Aaron O said:


> Well it took a bit to get a response, but I got one from Cristiano...
> 
> 1. The frame was not yellow originally. Matuzmaster must have painted it.
> 2. The frame was built in 1994...not 2000 as suggested by seller. He probably BOUGHT it in 00'.
> 3. It WAS built by Ugo De Rosa!


You can always send it to De Rosa for factory repaint.


----------



## Aaron O

smokva said:


> You can always send it to De Rosa for factory repaint.


The bike is, more or less, built up and should be ready for riding and subsequent showing off soon. I've been talking to a lot of folks and doing a lot of research and I think this is likely one of the Team Gewiss Ballan Titanios. Ugo De Rosa did make early Titanions and Ugo and Doriano learned from some of the folks at Litespeed over a period of about 3 years. The year (94) matches up, the single bottle boss set matches up and it would make sense for it being a repaint had it been an abused Team bike with scratched paint. I'm also not showing any indication that the Titanios were offered regularly in 94'. 

I'm now heavily considering having it painted in Gewiss Ballan livery at some point.


----------



## zmudshark

Aaron O said:


> I'm now heavily considering having it painted in Gewiss Ballan livery at some point.


You'd just scratch it up


----------



## Aaron O

zmudshark said:


> You'd just scratch it up


Damn you and your logic! Sighhhh...so true. I would. Besides, I like yellow.

It needs some work yet...it has the wrong lockring on it, the tires are a bit aggressive for me and the cage has GOT TO GO.


----------



## zmudshark

Aaron,

Ribble has good prices on Conti tubulars. I really like Competitions, though lately I have been riding Sprinters, a lot cheaper, almost half the cost of a GP4000. If only I could still buy cans of glue from the UK, 1/3 the price. Thanks TSA.


----------



## Aaron O

zmudshark said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Ribble has good prices on Conti tubulars. I really like Competitions, though lately I have been riding Sprinters, a lot cheaper, almost half the cost of a GP4000. If only I could still buy cans of glue from the UK, 1/3 the price. Thanks TSA.


I'll probably end up doing that...these tires are twitchy on me.


----------



## neoprocyclist

Aaron O said:


> The last thing I needed was another bike, but I just couldn't resist a Titanio. I'm generally not a fan of painted ti, but I also absolutely love the color of this. A prior owner claims it was brazed by Ugo rather than Christiano and is a signature model. I am not able to make out the serial number...I think it's obscured by the paint on the BB shell. I know a few here bought Titanios from Matzumaster and I believe this originated with him as well.


Really nice - I'm not immediately taken by the color, but looking forward to seeing the final build.


----------



## shawnb1970

It is indeed a good looking bike. I would love to add a De Rosa like this to my name...


----------



## Aaron O

shawnb1970 said:


> It is indeed a good looking bike. I would love to add a De Rosa like this to my name...


I've got a couple issues sorted out...found an appropriate cage and addressed the lockring issue:


----------



## ultimobici

Aaron O said:


> I'll probably end up doing that...these tires are twitchy on me.


Tyres are twitchy because they're Tufos. Doesn't help having them on Reflexes which are one of the worst tub rims Mavic made. Veloflex Criteriums or Vittoria Corsa Evo SC will ride so much better than Contis.

Otherwise she's real putty!

Btw, is that a Ti post in there now? If so, remove it regularly to avoid it getting too friendly with the frame. That's the main reason my Merak will never be sold, unless I find someone who needs a 730mm seat height with 7cm setback on an Arione CX Carbon!


----------



## Aaron O

I tossed a grease designed for ti-ti contact (according to my lbs) into the frame...hopefully that should help prevent issues.

From what I've read, the Reflex rims were similar to Heliums (which I liked) and you're the first person I've ever seen speak negatively about them. They're too wide for the tires, but that's another matter. For my needs, the Conti GP4000s are fantastic.


----------



## ultimobici

Aaron O said:


> I tossed a grease designed for ti-ti contact (according to my lbs) into the frame...hopefully that should help prevent issues.
> 
> From what I've read, the Reflex rims were similar to Heliums (which I liked) and you're the first person I've ever seen speak negatively about them. They're too wide for the tires, but that's another matter. For my needs, the Conti GP4000s are fantastic.


Nothing wrong with reflexes per se. Just not as comfortable as previous rims like GL330 & Service Course. 

As for the tubs Vittoria or Veloflex are so much more supple than Conti due to their casing & latex tube. Mind you,anything is a monumental improvement on a Tufo. As the saying goes, "friends don't let friends ride Tufo"!


----------



## Mumblesmiler

That's really nice


----------

